# sniffing



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Wondering if anyone else has a pup that has a nose out of control. Gabby is constantly going around with her nose to the floor, sniffing, etc. I swear she has hound dog in her. It really gets aggravating. She acts like she is starving. She is obsessed with food. I make her sit before she can have her food, but when I give her the sign, she dives in like she hasnt ate in days. I dont know if that really has anything to do with the constant sniffing. I put her in her kennel sometimes, just because I am tired of the constant sniffing. She is now 6 months old.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody constantly sniffs the ground. Sometimes I call him my little truffle sniffing pig because he occasionally makes snorting noises while sniffing. When I take him outside in the snow to go to the washroom he sticks his face right into the snow so he can sniff. He's a year.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

It seems we are the only ones with sniffing Havs, lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gabby is a very cute girl! Mig doesn't sniff a whole lot, but he does reverse sneeze almost every day.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Julie is a sniffer too..seems at times she's a mini bloodhound gathering clues and news.
When she was a puppy she also had to pick up every leaf or twig that she saw..now she is a little more selective though can't resist a kleenex or at the beach a sand crab or kelp.
Wish I knew what information she was gathering with all the sniffing.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha Carol, that is funny. Yea, gabby cant resist a paper towel. It just gets annoying to see her with her nose in the carpet continually. It is like she just cant sit down and rest a minute, cause she has to sniff.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

When Isabella starts sniffing, it's usually a good indicator she needs to visit the green bathroom


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Gabby sniffs constant. It is not a very good indicator of a need. She is house trained though, and goes on her own.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ruthi said:


> Gabby sniffs constant. It is not a very good indicator of a need. She is house trained though, and goes on her own.


Ha ha...that was my problem with Brody when he was little. Since he was ALWAYS sniffing the floor I couldn't use that as a potty predictor. He still feels the need to pick up every stick, leaf, piece of paper...and holy grail of all finds is a paper coffee cup.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Mu puppy sniffs constantly on walks, which make them a bit tedious for me! I'm hoping she'll grow out of it....


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Sniffing: 1) the news; 2) calming signal!*

Hi All,

Camellia is a sniffer too. She came to me at age 3.5, very traumatized, hyper-vigilant. She'd shy away from people, from moving things. She's hugely improved since she arrived on 16 August 2010. Still vigilant, but only relatively normally so.

Of course, dogs sniff to read the news.

Sniffing can also be a canine calming signal; it's one of the standard ones. If you study the work of Turid Rugaas (books and videos [DVD] available on Amazon or Dogwise), and most especially, pick up her work on calming signals, you'll discover amazing and wonderful things universal to dogs, and maybe understand your Havs' sniffings better!

I allow Camellia to sniff all she wants on walks. She's always on-leash, because there are various dangers in my neighborhood - wildlife, a few ignorant humans, sometimes dogs running loose - big ones, too.

But being on-leash, I can allow her to sniff to her heart's content. This often means a walk for her is a meditation session for me! Talk about slooooooooooooow!

That's okay; I'm pleased to see her improving!
Sat, 3 Mar 2012 15:07:57 (PST)


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I can see the outdoor sniffing. But, I can be at home, by myself, no other animals, and still the sniffing goes on constantly. No new scents tracked in by anyone. Hopefully it will get better.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I know nothing about this but it seems that you are talking about something beyond normal sniffing. I knew a dog who was obsessed with light rays on the floor from the windows,he just could not relax. Maybe your vet or someone else on the forum can help.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Dont know, my daughter has a havanese also, and hers does the same thing. Hers is about 10 months old.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

On walks Ruffles smells everything too. It seems like she's part bloodhound too. I let her sniff all she wants within reason.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Ruthi said:


> It seems we are the only ones with sniffing Havs, lol


Oh, mine is a sniffer too! I just had to really clean along the floorboards and she sniffs a bit less. There is always something to sniff though. It's just a bit confusing because you think they are looking for a place to go potty, but now as she is much better at her potty training, the siffing doesn't bug me as much.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Sergio is 2 and he is a sniffer, also. I thought at first it was a "go potty" signal. He sits and stares at me when he needs to go out. I had the carpets cleaned by ChemDry, wasn't sure how clean they were from the previous tenant. It helped with the sniffing. He doesn't do it as much inside. I think the sniffing increases when we go out in the carpeted hallway of the apartment building. If he smells other dog scents, I will pick him up and carry him outside so he doesn't go potty on the carpet inside. 

He also sniffs on the kitchen floor, like he's looking for any little morsel of food. When I eat, his nose goes into over drive, and I can see the sniffing in the air instead of on the ground. 

Sergio is my first dog, and the first time I've lived with a dog. It's like adjusting to a new roommate, I think. We both have little habits that get on each other's nerves at times. Kinda funny!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha, thats funny. Gabby goes crazy with her nose when we fix something to eat. And, yes, the nose is in the air then. Now days, I just have her get in her kennel when we are eating, easier on everyone, lol


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

My Leyla sniffs a lot too. However, when I'm walking her she doesn't have a chance to sniff because I don't let her. She tries but I never slow my pace. But she sniffs up a storm whenever we're home or go out.


----------

